# p fish thread about which site is better.



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

which is better pfury or predfish? click the link and tell them.


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Good to see a little playful f*cking around


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

haha I like them both. The fact that there are more piranha-lovers on this site is appealing, but I have a lot more people that I regularly chat and post with on PFish.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I think Neo lost that round!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

you are supposed to click the link and tell them.
wes


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> you are supposed to click the link and tell them.
> wes












RAF


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I think this photoshop goes well with my picture: http://forums.fark.com/cgi/fark/comments.p...l?IDLink=553093


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> you are supposed to click the link and tell them.
> wes


 Tell them what? Who cares anyways? They're different sites with different content that aren't in competition.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Neoplasia said:


> PIRANHA KING said:
> 
> 
> > you are supposed to click the link and tell them.
> ...


 the only competition here to to prove Neo is gheyer than me!


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I used to go to P-fish untiul I heard of this site from Nate and Brian, And seriously, I have found a lot more useful info here, they are a bunch of dick's over there, well, most of them at least


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> I used to go to P-fish untiul I heard of this site from Nate and Brian, And seriously, I have found a lot more useful info here, they are a bunch of dick's over there, well, most of them at least


 there is much less politics and team tactics here, and as many said I like the piranha ONLY focus


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Neoplasia said:


> PIRANHA KING said:
> 
> 
> > you are supposed to click the link and tell them.
> ...


 neo i agree with you. i like p fish or i wouldnt have never asked to be let back in. all i meant was reply there instead of my thread. but it really dont matter.
wes


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

that post about not liking neo is classic lol


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Battle of the Admins


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

piranha45 said:


> Battle of the Admins


 Anyone taking bets?!?!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

hell f*cking no, I get in enough trouble with neo as it is


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

It's funny to see who complains.









Mike, I will graciously step aside and let you win that contest.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Neoplasia said:


> It's funny to see who complains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That says nothing....its like an ant trying to get out of the way of a charging rhino...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Xenon Posted on Jun 13 2003, 05:00 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> QUOTE (Neoplasia @ Jun 12 2003, 11:59 PM)
> It's funny to see who complains.
> ...


I see the piranas are hungry tonight.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

So you're saying that you'd win no matter what? Ok I'll go with that.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

kick his ass neo. lmao. Oh and that pic is all cause of me, I feel special!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > Battle of the Admins
> ...


 My money is on AT


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

who cares anyway both sites are good in their own way.
i post more on this site as more piranha focused.
but still let the xenon neo fight commence can we have payper view ...........ding ding round 1
dixon


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yepps, both sites are GREAT, but have their own directional paths towards the aquarium hobby. Each site has its own different personality but with a range of members from both. I can honestly say that alot of folks from PFury originated from PFish, but still.. I would never try and compare each site to one another. As said "they both help in the aquarium hobby".. and with that, is the only importance to me. Forget comparing...


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

goldfish chunks in teeth got banned over there i guess. see that thread for at least part of what happened.
wes


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well I certainly don't blame neo for that


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

predfish has quite a few dickheads. I would love to kick their asses someday.

That is my wish.

This place doeasn't have any dicks, so I choose this place.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Reckoning said:


> predfish has quite a few dickheads. I would love to kick their asses someday.
> 
> That is my wish.
> 
> This place doeasn't have any dicks, so I choose this place.


 wtf are you saying???

first of all, everybody only sees me call neo a c*nt, everybody on sees me telling neo to suck my c*ck, he said his fair share too, also, people on pfish say a lot worse sh*t than that to people. I just happened to say it to the wrong guy.

The Neo/chunks battle has been going on for about a month ever since that thread about breeding cariba..

I said a lot of stupid sh*t yeah, but I've also been on that site for over a year and helped a lot of people out. I bet if I told any one of you to suck my c*ck, on pfish, I would not have been banned..

Reckoning, I'm not a dickhead either, so please don't compare me to the p'bytes or lil alien piranhas. thank you.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

goldfish chunks in teeth said:


> Reckoning said:
> 
> 
> > predfish has quite a few dickheads. I would love to kick their asses someday.
> ...


 Ummmm, I have no idea who you even are.

Guilty consiensce (sp?) . I'm at predfish also, but if you have the same name there, then, no, you are not who I meant.

I've been at AT and AA for quite a while now, and still don't know who you are tho.

You've never been anything but respectful to me by this username so I have no idea what you're even talking about.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

> predfish has quite a few dickheads. I would love to kick their asses someday


gee, I hope I can handle it


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> > predfish has quite a few dickheads. I would love to kick their asses someday
> 
> 
> gee, I hope I can handle it


 I doubt you can.


----------



## Delusional (Jun 7, 2003)

yeah im frightened as well...

if there werent so many kids telling mods to suck thier dicks and other degenerates trying to play games pretending to be other people, getting banned, coming back under other names, and starting new problems, and other assorted crap I seriously doubt there would be any problems. It all starts somewhere. They dont get all pissed off and bent out of shape for nothing. All actions are caused by something, some provocation. Can't deal with it? Well I guess you shouldent go telling moderators to suck thier dicks. It's not very nice anyways.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

don't worry, reckoning, I think I could...call it a hunch.

mark


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

mdem, reckoning, chill out! Holy crap what are you two getting pissed at each other for??? Reckoning didnt say everyone at predfish was a dickhead, and I dunno why mdem decided to take it as such!

You two just decided to stage a grudge out of THIS? This whole damn thread's gonna be a fuckin flame war now


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

lI'm not under a different SN though, he said sh*t to me too. I just said it in front of everybody and he didn't like it, he made an example out of me. It's cool though, I will just have to make sure I don't say anything like that to anybody here. I hope it's temporary though, Some people on pfish who aren't signed up here are really cool and I hope I can speak with them again.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

read what I quoted a few posts above. I deal with these little pissants at my job from time to time p45 so I have low tolerance for them....but I do enjoy using their head to open the door to throw them out


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> don't worry, reckoning, I think I could...call it a hunch.
> 
> mark


 oh come on. Setle down guys. I thought you were joking with me so I did with you, but since you took offense to it, it only lets me know you weren't joking as much as I thought you were.

I was a golden gloves boxer for the state of michigan for 8 years and have knocked out 2 linebackers from the Ohio State Buckeys that benched over 500 pounds each with 3 punches between the 2 of them when they spit on my girlfriend and I doubt you are as bad as them 2.

Give me a fricken break man. I was only joking (back with you I thought) with you man.

It's really cool to act tough on the net.

I just want to make friends with you guys is all.

Drop the inferior penis act.


----------



## Delusional (Jun 7, 2003)

wasent talking about just you goldfish.... just a number of people er problems there...

it all starts somewhere... im sure it wont be permanent.. i just dont think telling a mod on any forum to suck your dick is a very good idea.... maybe if you know them well and make a habit of joking around like that...


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

yeah, in the bouncing business I've seen some interesting stuff







Well now that I know you are just f*cking around I feel a bit bad for over reacting. If you were only joking then everything is cool with me. And to all the other members of the site, I hope you don't think that I'm taking sides on sites at all. I use both and talk to the admins on both sites. I was just reacting to what reckoning said cause I apparently misinterpreted him. Hopefully no harm no foul.

Mark


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

goldfish chunks in teeth said:


> lI'm not under a different SN though, he said sh*t to me too. I just said it in front of everybody and he didn't like it, he made an example out of me. It's cool though, I will just have to make sure I don't say anything like that to anybody here. I hope it's temporary though, Some people on pfish who aren't signed up here are really cool and I hope I can speak with them again.


 What are you talking about bro?

I never even meant you man. I have never ever even seen your name before.

What the hell am I getting myself into here?

goldfish chunks in teeth, I honestly never meant you bro.

I should have kept my mouth shut.

I can see I'm going to get flamed big time in this thread.

OK let's go then and get it over with now then. Let me have it, although I have no clue as to why I desreve it, but as long as we can all be friends and go bacjk to helping people tomoorow then let's get it over with


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

right on delusional, I know what your saying.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> yeah, in the bouncing business I've seen some interesting stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL, of course I'm only joking because I thought you were joking with me too bro.

Go look at AT and AA. My name at those 2 sites is jor.

I never flame anyone unless I feel persoinally attacked my man.

Can I just buy you all beer and we all forget this?


----------



## Delusional (Jun 7, 2003)

goldfish chunks in teeth said:


> right on delusional, I know what your saying.


 cool. oh yeah btw, nice rhom


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Reckoning said:


> goldfish chunks in teeth said:
> 
> 
> > lI'm not under a different SN though, he said sh*t to me too. I just said it in front of everybody and he didn't like it, he made an example out of me. It's cool though, I will just have to make sure I don't say anything like that to anybody here. I hope it's temporary though, Some people on pfish who aren't signed up here are really cool and I hope I can speak with them again.
> ...


 I know you weren't...I was saying that to everybody, I wasn't responding to you in a negitive way, I was just speaking my mind. Letting everybody know my side.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Delusional said:


> goldfish chunks in teeth said:
> 
> 
> > right on delusional, I know what your saying.
> ...


 :smile: thanks


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

goldfish chunks in teeth said:


> right on delusional, I know what your saying.


 *sigh*

What do you mean dilussional?

Ask p45. He knows who I am.

I am being honest bro.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yeah reckonings cool, its just a ruse chill out


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

goldfish chunks in teeth said:


> Reckoning said:
> 
> 
> > goldfish chunks in teeth said:
> ...


 Cool. I'm outta here then lol.

That's all I needed to hear. Thank you my man.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm a big fan of the beer idea reckoning









mmmmm....beer....drool

Mark


----------



## Delusional (Jun 7, 2003)

Reckoning said:


> goldfish chunks in teeth said:
> 
> 
> > Reckoning said:
> ...


 yeah that didnt have anything to do with you, he was voicing his opinions on what happened at pfish when he was banned...

shoulda been more specific man...looks like you got drug into the middle of the current with no paddle....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

HeH HeH

*Watching on a leather recliner while eatting popcorn and Corona*


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Reckoning said:


> goldfish chunks in teeth said:
> 
> 
> > right on delusional, I know what your saying.
> ...


 that his SN...


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

> yeah that didnt have anything to do with you, he was voicing his opinions on what happened at pfish when he was banned...
> 
> shoulda been more specific man...looks like you got drug into the middle of the current with no paddle....


LOL tell me about it man. *wipes the swaet from his brow* I had no idea what I was getting myself into by making what I thought was a joke!

I learned my lesson tho and will just STFU from now on.











> I'm a big fan of the beer idea reckoning


I'd love nothing more than buying you a beer and sitting down with you and BSin.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

And so they lived happily ever after.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Oh, btw...

Not that I'm some dick that goes around starting fights, the reason I got into that fight with the 2 OSU linebackers is because Me and my (now ex) gf are from Michigan and she had on a UofM jersey on here in Ohio and they spit on her and tried to rip it off her. I guess they thought a little 6'4 245 pound person would let them be a dick.

That's the only reason why I had to kick their asses. I always try to walk away from a fight unless it's over my dog or girlfriend.

Sooooooo.....

Whaddya all say we get together and have a beer or 15?


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

thanks to our friend beer.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Damn.. Im not finished with the popcorn!!! And I still have 3 bottles left of Corona!! Oh wells.. Glad you guys settled (whatever the hizzel) you guys were arguing about.

CHEERS to PFURY and PFISH!!!


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Damn.. Im not finished with the popcorn!!! And I still have 3 bottles left of Corona!! Oh wells.. Glad you guys settled (whatever the hizzel) you guys were arguing about.
> 
> CHEERS to PFURY and PFISH!!!


 Oh shut up Zilla.









I felt like I was in a hornets nest here. The worst thing was I didn't even know why at first!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

well, I'm out...sorry to anybody i offended(besides Neo) for saying c*ck and c*nt....

But I'm gonna let things die down until Monday...Please post any comments about my Banning. Just curious.

Later guys.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

goldfish chunks in teeth said:


> well, I'm out...sorry to anybody i offended(besides Neo) for saying c*ck and c*nt....
> 
> But I'm gonna let things die down until Monday...Please post any comments about my Banning. Just curious.
> 
> Later guys.


 See ya goldfish chunks in teeth. I hope all is cool with us bro.

I honestly never meant any offense at all my man.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

wow this thread blew up.






















wes


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

PIRANHA KING said:


> wow this thread blew up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What did you expect


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

BOOOO. Gary Busey Says P-Fury is Better. Gary Busey says screw Pred fish.com. AND Gary Busey says, keep th Pfury talk to Pfury and leave the carns to their "predatory fish" (we all know Piranha's are the best)


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Oh and one more thing. This is for that Neopolisia or however you spell your name! Basically, the way I see it (After reading the treads on predfish) you are 100% in the wrong. Seriously man, you admins and you deleting posts.... If you had left the posts concerning the argument on Predfish, I along with others who read would actually see the problem The way you left it you look EXTRODINARILY petty, banning someone for a comment. I know it has been escalating but I can't take what you say seriously when you Delete your own posts to cover your rear end. Leave the argument there in it's entirity, don't delete and start the finger pointing game. Gary Busey can only say one thing to you Neopolisia, Weak......


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Oh and one more thing. This is for that Neopolisia or however you spell your name! Basically, the way I see it (After reading the treads on predfish) you are 100% in the wrong. Seriously man, you admins and you deleting posts.... If you had left the posts concerning the argument on Predfish, I along with others who read would actually see the problem The way you left it you look EXTRODINARILY petty, banning someone for a comment. I know it has been escalating but I can't take what you say seriously when you Delete your own posts to cover your rear end. Leave the argument there in it's entirity, don't delete and start the finger pointing game. Gary Busey can only say one thing to you Neopolisia, Weak......


:rock: Neoplasia thinks you have no idea what you're talking about. I didn't delete any posts, mine or anyone elses. Sorry to burst your buble smart guy but you might want to stick to things you understand.









You know, if people would quit acting like immature brats and more like the adults they claim to be then there wouldn't be any problems.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

WEAK.







See you just proved my point you got all mad. I'm not mad just stating FACTS. The facts ARE you deleted the posts... Gold chunks in Teeth wanted an Opinion so I gave him mine, AND tried to see your point of view. Now I don't, you over-react. I was being CIVIL and you snapped. Admins are suppossed to do that. Where are you from in Canada? I from T.O. and I don't even act like that! Chill out. Seriously. Gary Busey is relaxed! And BRAT? Look at the user stats, you two years older than me, hardly the Qualifications of a "brat"


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Lol, whatever Gary. I'm anything but mad. You don't know what you're talking about because nothing was deleted or even edited for that matter, sorry. If you want to discuss it further then please email me, it doesn't belong here and Mike doesn't need this rubbish.

Btw why's it matter where I'm from?







Cheers.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Neoplasia Posted on Jun 14 2003, 05:03 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Lol, whatever Gary. I'm anything but mad. You don't know what you're talking about because nothing was deleted or even edited for that matter, sorry. If you want to discuss it further then please email me, it doesn't belong here and Mike doesn't need this rubbish.
> 
> *Btw why's it matter where I'm from? * Cheers.


Because word has it, your related to Monica Lewinsky from some DNA sample found on a dress.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

this is ghey.


----------

